# Using the odd-6 for Antelope-



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I got invited to do a antelope hunt in SD this fall. I have a 30-06; what would you recommend for my bullet choice. I'm leaning towards the 125grs. How far should I expect to shoot up to?
thanks


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a buddy in wyo. and we go out every year and thats what he shoots. Does a great job. I beleive he shoots 125gr as well. As far as shot distance probably depends on what you want. If you settle, expect 300 yards, but usually if your determined and work hard enough u can sneak within 200 yards most of the time. :beer:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't get too worried about what grain your shooting. I shoot a .300 win and shoot a 165 gr for everything except elk. Shoot what bullet you normally shoot. Your gun should be sighted in to that round and will be your best choice.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

my buddy shot 150 gr. blue box federals and just loved it

so good luck :sniper:

i agree expect 300 yard shots


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

I used 150gr with my 30-06 on my WY hunt last year. With some stalking in the right terrain you shouldnt have a problem getting with in 200yds. I shot my two goats at 150 yds last year.


----------

